# Movies that shook you up or made you think.............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

One for me was Paths of Glory.

How about you? :tiphat:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Inside Out, what else? :'P


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Shawshank Redemption
On a lighter note.
Cabaret with Liza Minelli


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Dead Poets' Society.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Let's not forget the Hunchback of Notre Dame, as well! Because Frollo.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

The ending of Shenandoah (1965) gets me every time.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Funny Games [I saw the remake first]


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Makes you think about memories and how we should deal with the "bad" ones.

Coherence
Low budget film which makes you think about multiple realities (although I don't want to oversell it).


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Recent film: Two Days, One Night. Makes you think about the Darwinian struggle to survive that capitalism of a certain sort entails.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Ex Machina is a recent one that stands out. A movie about a young computer scientist putting an advanced A.I. humanoid robot through a Turing-like test to discern whether it possesses actual consciousness (or at least, a sufficiently advanced simulation of a consciousness indiscernible from the real thing). There are plenty of movies about A.I. but the realism of this one really hits home about the ethical implications of advanced A.I. and what exactly the ultimate goal of unhindered technological advancement is.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingmar Bergman's Wild Strawberries. There is a part in the middle where the protagonist faces himself that hit me with such impact that the first time I saw it, I was literally screaming at the screen. Fortunately, I was home alone at the time.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Powell and Pressburger's The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp. When I saw the fully restored version. I was amazed that this movie was made in 1942.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2015)

A number of movies about justice denied or attained eg
Gandhi
The Verdict
Paths of Glory

That shocked...
Hidden
Psycho
Alien

Heroism and fatherhood: almost anything with James Stewart, Tom Hanks or Humphrey Bogart especially
The Maltese Falcon 
It's A Wonderful Life

And about children and childhood
Monsters Inc
Inside Out

Lastly, the mysteries of the universe 
2001
Close Encounters of the Third Kind.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Old Yeller (1957).


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> The Shawshank Redemption
> On a lighter note.
> Cabaret with Liza Minelli


The Shawshank Redemption
Educating Rita
Scent of a woman


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't usually watch movies that don't shake me up or make me think... (ok, ok, sometimes I do. But not usually.) I'm not in the mood for typing in a hundred titles.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Avere Vent'anni (1978).


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

schindler's list


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Cinema Paradiso (1988)


----------



## sweetviolin (Jun 21, 2015)

The Lost Honour of Christopher Jefferies - because he is a really nice guy that met the evil.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I saw Interstellar on TV recently, it made me think it had potential for female heroes and some complex issues but then it turns out it's the guy that was behind everything and consequently saves humanity as in every other American film ever. The content of the movie is itself a very slow rendition of your typical space documentary.

I haven't really been lastingly moved by any film, probably because I haven't explored the lot and that like Opera it's practically always anthropocentric.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I saw Interstellar on TV recently, it made me think it had potential for female heroes and some complex issues but then it turns out it's the guy that was behind everything and consequently saves humanity as in every other American film ever. The content of the movie is itself a very slow rendition of your typical space documentary.
> 
> I haven't really been lastingly moved by any film, probably because I haven't explored the lot and that like Opera it's practically always anthropocentric.


You should try Mad Max: Fury Road. Charlize Theron is the main hero-protagonist and Mad Max in inexplicably reduced to something of a tag-along.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Three Women (1977)

The most disturbingly psychological movie I've ever watched, shook me up in a (almost) good way. Worse than a horror film in some ways, since those simply play on expectations, but this film was beyond that. There was no violence (although there are some things that could be described as implying violence), but violence can shut off emotions sometimes, whereas this film left your senses wide open and sensitive only to be incredibly whip-lashed as a result. It was a surrealist creation, a movie supposedly depicting a dream of the director or producer. Extraordinary.

There are so many other movies that have been very deep to me over the years, many of them from books anyhow, so I don't know if that counts. The Joyluck Club is adaptation from book of same name. I recommend that for men who say they don't like chick-flicks, or say it's too hard to relate to women's lives. No. You will see yourself in these women as much as any other kind of character.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Let's not forget the Hunchback of Notre Dame, as well! Because Frollo.


...Have you ever read the book? He is a _reeeally_ dark character. And in a very paedo way.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Shawshank Redemption
Dead Poet Society
And let's be honest - Star Wars

Has anyone seen "Schindler's List"? Every time I plan to watch it, I back out at the last second. It seems extraordinarily intense. What did you think of it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2016)

_The Boy in the Striped Pajamas_ left me thoroughly shaken (my wife, too).


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Come and See (Dir. Elem Klimov)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

*Mulholland Drive* (David Lynch) - Saw this in theatres in 2001 and it really made me think and it also changed the way I looked at film in general.

*La Strada* (Federico Fellini) - An interesting film with a very powerful ending, definitely in the 'shook me up' category.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

The Killing Fields -How can anybody not be affected?
Schindler's List - As above.
'The Collector','M', 'The Vanishing' (Dutch version) and 'Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer' - Best cinematic portraits of psychopathy.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Field of Dreams.

The Godfather.

A Walk in the Sun.

Bridge on the River Kwai.

From Here to Eternity.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2016)

Another disturbing but provocative film is _The Machinist. _










Christian Bale must have wreaked havoc on his metabolism!


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> Makes you think about memories and how we should deal with the "bad" ones.


Oh my, yes. I could not have said otherwise. Wonderful film.

American Beauty. Because I find it incredibly difficult to be honest and open, and I have a hard time just _letting go_ of the trivial, or as it were, doing what makes you happy rather than what you _should_ be doing in society, your life, etc. Upon my first viewing a few years ago, the film spurred me to write a 20-page essay re its implications and application to the viewer -- i.e., the reality in it. Even after that I fail to exercise its message.

But it definitely shook me up!


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Two others that have subsequently come to mind are 'Salo' and 'The Lives of Others' for their portraits of what happens when evil prevails.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Another disturbing but provocative film is _The Machinist. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wikipedia said:


> Christian Bale dramatically dieted for over four months prior to filming, as his character needed to look drastically thin. According to a biography of Bale written by his former assistant, his daily diet at this time consisted of "water, an apple and one cup of coffee per day, with the occasional whiskey" (approximately 55-260 calories).[3] According to the DVD commentary, he lost 62 pounds (28 kg), reducing his body mass to 120 pounds (54 kg). Bale wanted to go down to 99 pounds (45 kg), but the filmmakers would not let him due to health concerns. In fact, the weight that the 6 ft 0 in (183 cm) Bale dropped down to was actually intended to be for a much shorter actor, but Bale insisted on seeing if he could make it anyway.[4] At the end of filming he was left with just six months to regain the mass to be ready for his role in Batman Begins, which he achieved through weightlifting and binging on pizzas and ice cream.


I'm no doctor but I wouldn't be surprised if this guy now lives with perpetual diarrhea.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

The Birth Of A Nation _(1915)_


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Mulholland Dr.

I've seen it six times now and after the first viewing, I couldn't get it out of my head for almost a month.


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Shake me or make me, I don't know about that, but there are several that have made an imprint. 
Gran Torino comes to mind immediately.

'Get off my lawn if you are going to play non-classical'


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Both films made me think of life, innocence, youth and guilt on many levels.

I love Tarkovsky's Stalker, in my youth this film had me breathless, the ending seemed so mysterious but now makes much more sense now that I'm older.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I enjoyed *The Witch *recently. Not so much a horror film as a slow-burning atmospheric drama about a 1630's New England family slowly consumed by the paranoia wrought by their superstition.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Schindler's List
The Green Mile
Nuts
To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Embrace of the Serpent*
_Director: Ciro Guerra_

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/embrace_of_the_serpent/

All you film buffs need to see this one. I haven't been so excited about a film since Bergman's 'Saraband'.


----------

